# Best place to Bear hunt in UP



## yooper Bob

To bad Drummond only offers 1 tag,there is lots of bear on the island. I've seen as many as five adults in a day bow hunting. two years ago a mama tried to chase my son from his tree stand, he had to shoot his 40 cal pistol several times to get it and its cubs to leave.


----------



## Cheney Creek Kennel

FSUhunter said:


> I will have 8 points next year and am looking to do a guided bear hung in the UP. I would like to go to the west end somewhere towards Houghton. Anyone have experience with this?


Contact me if interested in the Newberry Unit


----------



## Blacknwhite

TVCJohn said:


> IMO....Rooster is putting out some relative info for anyone, in this case FSU, who come here to MS asking about a MI bear hunt and may not be familiar with how to go about choosing a location and/or a guide to give themselves the best chance to success. It appears you just joined MS?? If you do a search you will locate threads here talking about some of the problems hunters ran into with so called "bear guides". Most of the times it's after the fact and the bitterness and sting is still there. The Yoop seems to be popular thread topic for bear guide issues of various sorts.
> 
> I think it is pretty cool that (neutral) folks who have alot of experience in this subject are willing to take the time to offer up some sound advice to a prospective MI bear hunter BEFORE he/she/group/father/son/husband/wife commits their valuable dollars and years of preference point saving to an area and a guide. If I was a newbie, that is the type of info I would want.



This is my first year I'm going bear hunting, I'm thinking of doing a Quebec hunt, then try for a UP Hunt as I have 2 pts. what would be the best area. 
I was given a suggestion of using Turtle Creek outfitters. any info would be appreciated.


----------



## TVCJohn

Blacknwhite said:


> This is my first year I'm going bear hunting, I'm thinking of doing a Quebec hunt, then try for a UP Hunt as I have 2 pts. what would be the best area.
> I was given a suggestion of using Turtle Creek outfitters. any info would be appreciated.


If you're asking about Canada.....what are your bear goals.....huge, color phase, cost effective, close, etc???


----------



## Rooster Cogburn

Blacknwhite,

If you don't mind waiting until the 2016 Michigan bear harvest data comes out, usually by early spring....you can research it and pinpoint the BMU with the most successful hunters. Might be a good idea to avoid hunting in the third part of the bear season. Things usually slow down by then.

Another resource for you would be to contact Kevin Swanson, MDNR Bear & Wolf Specialist. Kevin is a straight shooter.


----------



## Blacknwhite

TVCJohn said:


> If you're asking about Canada.....what are your bear goals.....huge, color phase, cost effective, close, etc???



HI TVCJohn,

Right now I would like cost effective, as I would like to do Canadian hunt an a UP Baraga hunt. As I become more knowledgeable with this, I would like to go after different color phase an sizes. I also prefer hunting with a bow, as this is more challenging for me.


----------



## TVCJohn

Blacknwhite said:


> HI TVCJohn,
> 
> Right now I would like cost effective, as I would like to do Canadian hunt an a UP Baraga hunt. As I become more knowledgeable with this, I would like to go after different color phase an sizes. I also prefer hunting with a bow, as this is more challenging for me.


Ok...I'll just stick with Canada. Below are links to the Ontario and Quebec outfitters. You will find alot of outfits on there that you can review to see what appeals to you. I would suggest identifying what you're looking for and reach out to the outfitter quickly. Ontario has limited the outfitter NR tags. Not sure if Quebec did that. Ontario just started doing spring hunts for NR's. Otherwise fall is your other option. If color phase is your flavor, western Ontario has more color phase. If you want a real good chance at color phase and bigger bears, Manitoba and Saskatchewan will offer that but the cost is higher too. The Duck Mountains and Riding Mountains has a few outfitters working that area. I went with Duck Mt Outfitters in Manitoba once. The owner is from Michigan. If you're looking for a two-bear hunt, maybe New Brunswick. One of the posters on here just got his outfitters license (Callindeer) there. You can PM him direct. If you do a search you will see alot of his bear vids on this forum. He has some nice bears.

http://ontariobearhunting.net/

https://www.pourvoiries.com/en/hunting-quebec/packages/

Yesterday I just spoke to the Ontario outfitter I went with before about a spring bear hunt and he is already filled up. I'll be checking on a couple of other ones to see if they have any openings left.


----------



## Blacknwhite

Rooster Cogburn said:


> Blacknwhite,
> 
> If you don't mind waiting until the 2016 Michigan bear harvest data comes out, usually by early spring....you can research it and pinpoint the BMU with the most successful hunters. Might be a good idea to avoid hunting in the third part of the bear season. Things usually slow down by then.
> 
> Another resource for you would be to contact Kevin Swanson, MDNR Bear & Wolf Specialist. Kevin is a straight shooter.



Rooster,

Thanks for the input, do you have a contact # for him. I do plan on researching as much as I can until the spring data. a friend of mine uses The turtle creek outdoors, I may check them out also.


----------



## Rooster Cogburn

Blacknwhite,

Sent you a personal message with Kevin's contact information along with some added information.


----------



## TVCJohn

Coincidentally seen this Quebec outfit with a flyer in the local gander Mt last night. Obviously I know nothing of the them. Would need to research and check references.


----------



## Rooster Cogburn

Surprised to learn 2016 preliminary black bear harvest data is now available. Can someone post it...I don't know howS


----------



## TVCJohn

Rooster Cogburn said:


> Surprised to learn 2016 preliminary black bear harvest data is now available. Can someone post it...I don't know howS


Haven't found it yet. Did find this from a January 2016 document.

*Bear hunter surveys*
Each spring, the DNR issues results of its bear hunter mail surveys. The 2014 Michigan Black Bear Hunter Survey provides the most recent survey statistics on bear hunters and their methods:


Eighty-five percent of hunters relied primarily on bait alone.
About 11 percent relied primarily on dogs alone or a combination of baiting and dogs.
Eighty-two percent of bears harvested were taken over bait.
Baiting hunters had a 28-percent success rate, while hunters using dogs had a 37-percent success rate.
The success rate for hunters who used a guide was 43 percent.
About 12 percent of Michigan’s 662 hunters hired a guide, which accounted for about 19 percent of the statewide bear harvest.
Across Michigan, 78 percent of successful applicants purchased a bear hunting license.


----------



## TVCJohn

http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,4570,7-153-10366_54559_10402-396987--,00.html

*2016 bear hunting season now complete*
Contact: Kevin Swanson, 906-458-1889 
Agency: Natural Resources

Nov. 3, 2016

With more than half of Michigan’s counties open to bear hunting, bear harvest is an important management tool to maintain a healthy bear population that is in balance with its habitat.

Nearly 6,900 successful bear applicants received bear hunting licenses for staggered hunting seasons that started as early as Sept. 9 and ended as late as Oct. 26.

“Michigan’s black bear season is designed to provide a quality hunt,” said Department of Natural Resources bear specialist Kevin Swanson. “With many different hunting seasons kicking off in September, we spread out the effort of bear hunters and the end result is an impressive success rate.”

Bear seasons are set by bear management unit, with a quota of licenses available by area. Michigan has 10 bear management units, with the majority of bear licenses available in the Upper Peninsula, where the majority of the black bear population is found.

“We estimate the adult bear population in the U.P. to be approximately 9,700 individuals and the Lower Peninsula to be about 2,000 bear,” said Swanson. “Because of the population differences, a majority of the harvested bear come from the Upper Peninsula.”

See 2016 bear hunting license quotas and drawing results.

Official bear harvest information will be available in early 2017, when all bear harvest surveys and mandatory bear check information is compiled. Preliminary harvest information suggests that bear hunters have had good success, and many have shared stories of their hunts at the mandatory bear check or by phone calls and email. Within 72 hours of harvest, every successful bear hunter must visit a bear check station, give information about their hunt, and a small non-functional tooth is collected to determine the bear's age and to provide a DNA sample.

Don’t forget to apply for your 2017 bear preference points from May 1 to June 1. Learn about the bear drawing with this video and sign up to receive DNR email to stay informed and never miss an application period again.

The Michigan Department of Natural Resources is committed to the conservation, protection, management, use and enjoyment of the state’s natural and cultural resources for current and future generations. For more information, go to www.michigan.gov/dnr.


----------



## base3ecorse

BearMagnum said:


> Being a resident of the western UP and having killed bears in the 3rd season on DIY bait hunts in 3 different BMU's, if I had 8 points to burn and wanted to go the bait route I without question would be putting in for a 1st period Amasa tag. If you wanted to go the hound route I would go with an Amasa or Bergland 2nd period tag (although with 8 points you are spending significantly more points than necessary for 2nd period tags). That being said I totally agree with Forest Meister that a prime tag is only as good as the spot in the BMU you are hunting. There are places in the UP that rival Canada in terms of bear density ( I have also hunted DIY in Ontario so I am speaking from experience). There also a great many places that if you set up a bait site you will never see a bear. If you spend some time scouting, learning about bear behavior, and put the work into the baiting season, the UP can offer a world class bear hunt in your own home state.


I am burning 4 pt this coming season for 1st or 2nd in bergland hopefully. I want guided over bait. what is a premium spot.


----------



## Blacknwhite

TVCJohn said:


> Coincidentally seen this Quebec outfit with a flyer in the local gander Mt last night. Obviously I know nothing of the them. Would need to research and check references.
> 
> View attachment 235578
> View attachment 235579




Hello TVCJOHN,

I also seen this at Jay's in Clare also. I called them an Ed claimed it's 800 then it's a fee for the liscense for bear an fishing. so roughly about $1000. does not included food or drinks. 
I may give them a try an give my opinion after the hunt.


----------



## TVCJohn

Blacknwhite said:


> Hello TVCJOHN,
> 
> I also seen this at Jay's in Clare also. I called them an Ed claimed it's 800 then it's a fee for the liscense for bear an fishing. so roughly about $1000. does not included food or drinks.
> I may give them a try an give my opinion after the hunt.


Most places I've seen up there do not include the bear tag, fishing license or export permit. Doing your own food is fine. That gives you flexibility to eat when you want, not at their meal times.

Here are a few things I might ask them. Do they provide lodging that is nearby the baits, if so that is a pretty nice. You should ask for references, current pics of the bears harvested and currently on cam, are alot of locals hunting nearby, wound policy, bear retrieval/cleaning, cold storage/freezer, how many hunters they run thru, how many baits, are the baits active during the daytime ("active" baits at night do you no good), will you be getting fresh baits or has someone else already been hunting off them, stands or blinds, are the baits deep in the woods or near a high traffic two-track, how often do they re-bait, no bear sighted policy (refund or return?), are they licensed/insured. 

The bait questions are important because you don't want cold baits, only night time activity or a bait with only sows and cubs hitting it. The outfitter should have several fresh back up baits to move hunters to should something go wrong with the first bait they put you on. I've heard of horror stories about outfits not having enough baits or telling the hunters you're stuck with the bait you're assigned even if it is cold or night time activity or only young bears.


----------



## Neptune

I've never bear hunted but collect preference points cause I knew I would some day. I have 14 point and I think this is my year. I will keep my eyes open on this forum and hopefully find the right guide to get me on one. All I know at this point is that I want to hunt the UP because I love it up there (I'm north of Detroit) and I want to hunt over bait. I look forward to reading as much as I can from everyone. 

Ken


----------



## base3ecorse

Neptune said:


> I've never bear hunted but collect preference points cause I knew I would some day. I have 14 point and I think this is my year. I will keep my eyes open on this forum and hopefully find the right guide to get me on one. All I know at this point is that I want to hunt the UP because I love it up there (I'm north of Detroit) and I want to hunt over bait. I look forward to reading as much as I can from everyone.
> 
> Ken


DITTO. LOOKING FOR A GREAT BERGLAND HUNT. HIT ME UP WITH ANY GOOD INFO. SO FAR BEARS NINE PINES RESORT.


----------



## Rooster Cogburn

Ken,

There's no way I would waste 14 points on a bear hunt in the Bergland BMU. There's a good reason the DNR allocates more kill tags in the Bergland unit than there are applicants for. Basically,
folks lost interest in hunting here. 

With 14 points you almost for sure could draw a tag in the Bladwin unit. MDNR has very protective of that unit, and have not overharvested like they did in most every other unit. Big bears and lots of them in Baldwin. 

But, you can definitely find someone who will take your money for a guided hunt in the Bergland unit.


----------



## base3ecorse

ROOSTER WHAT WOULD YOUR TOP 3 UNITS BE TO HUNT WITH A LOWER NUMBER OF POINTS. I WOULD LIKE TO KILL A NICE BEAR. OVER 200 LB. I DONT WANT TO WAIT 6 PLUS YEARS TO HUNT.


----------

